# Dieting



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

We have a breakfast of cereal or porridge, lunch is normally a sandwich, dinner around 7pm and I have something light around 10pm to take my medications, the boss keeps me company with a glass of something.:wink2:

The question is, would one be better off having the main meal during the day, rather than in the evening,will it help to lose weight.

I do have 4 lots of meds daily which is why I have a supper at 10pm. 

Exercise is not an option.

cabby


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Cabby

I see it in very simple terms - and having just been on holiday I can verify the facts!!!

If it doesn't go past your teeth it can't make you fat! :wink2:

I really think it's almost that simple. Eat less and there will be less of you! :grin2:

Dave _(With at least 7 pounds to lose . . . . again!!!!)_


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

We were told by the hospital Nutritionist in France, when we lived there " you English eat at all the wrong times, you should eat your main meal in the middle of the day", her exact words. We did try it and although it takes some getting used to she was right. Soon went back though, couldn't cope with trying to make a big meal for lunchtime, especially if you wanted to go somewhere.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Trouble is that with the steroids it does not help as the teeth seem to have a mind of their own.:wink2:but your comment is very true.

cabby

needs to lose 2 stone.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Worry is the answer to losing weight. Twice in my life I have had serious worries and lost stones.

Ray.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Yes Ray, been there, used up 3 lives, I did wonder if i would come back as a cat.

cabby


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yep. The French are right and the English are wrong but its hard to break the habit. I Cannot eat a big meal at lunchtime especially if I am working as Im no good to anyone for about two hours afterwards. I tried just having soup and a bit of bread on a night for a while and that was quite good but I soon slipped back into old habits.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

How often do we enjoy a 'truckers' menu of a four course and all the red wine or cider for €12.?
The French workers cram the 'Routiers' at lunch time and still go off and do an afternoons work.
But I guess like Randonneur says, they only have something light in the evening. Cuts down on the indigestion as well.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Cut down or out, carbohydrates, bread, potatoes, rice, noodle I know of 2 people who did this because of diabetes and have both lost a lot of weight plus sugar levels have dropped.
I am trying it , but I must have my weatabix for breakfast :grin2:
I have lost almost 1 stone since March, slow but sure.

Jan


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

JanHank said:


> Cut down or out, carbohydrates, bread, potatoes, rice, noodle I know of 2 people who did this because of diabetes and have both lost a lot of weight plus sugar levels have dropped.
> I am trying it , but I must have my weatabix for breakfast :grin2:
> I have lost almost 1 stone since March, slow but sure.
> 
> Jan


Recently done this and although I was diagnosed with type 2, and my Dr says, once on record, a person is always to be classed as diabetic, it has worked for me, and with my most recent tests, I would not be classed as a diabetic.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Grath said:


> Recently done this and although I was diagnosed with type 2, and my Dr says, once on record, a person is always to be classed as diabetic, it has worked for me, and with my most recent tests, I would not be classed as a diabetic.


Thats good to hear Grath, how much weight did you loose? _nosey parker_I think you also have to stop drinking beer and possibly wine don´t you?
No cake or biscuits either of course.
Diets have to start in your head first, just like giving up smoking.
Jan


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Thank you all for the comments, but we know what not to eat, but what are the substitutes.:grin2::grin2: I am going to see if we can start a meal at lunchtime, only drawback is we are late risers.

cabby


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

I have lost one and three quarter stones since new year by cutting out ,butter, cheese and chocolate and not snacking between 3 meals a day , still drinking the same amount of alcohol,normally only drink alcohol Fridays and Saturdays


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

JanHank said:


> Thats good to hear Grath, how much weight did you loose? _nosey parker_I think you also have to stop drinking beer and possibly wine don´t you?
> No cake or biscuits either of course.
> Diets have to start in your head first, just like giving up smoking.
> Jan


Thanks Jeff. I was 13 st 5 lbs and now about 12 st, and I still have my wine every night, sometimes too much:laugh:
Over the last two weeks, I have been a little ill and my weight has gone up to about 12 st 3lbs, but I hope soon, maybe tomorrow, to start getting it down again. I do weigh myself every day:frown2:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Not wanting to seem nasty, but why weigh every day, our nurse said once a week was fine.00
I managed to go cold turkey and stop smoking at 50 per day.in 1972. so I do have the will power or maybe I used it all up, not sure.But the selection of biscuits and such makes me afraid to go into shops.I notice that Lidl and the other one make you walk through the sweet selection and biscuits as you go in.

cabby

Oh yes i need to lose 2 stone at least.:crying::crying:


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

cabby said:


> Not wanting to seem nasty, but why weigh every day, our nurse said once a week was fine.00
> I managed to go cold turkey and stop smoking at 50 per day.in 1972. so I do have the will power or maybe I used it all up, not sure.But the selection of biscuits and such makes me afraid to go into shops.I notice that Lidl and the other one make you walk through the sweet selection and biscuits as you go in.
> 
> cabby
> ...


I know cabby, Mrs G tells me I am wrong, but I like to keep on top of the situation, and try to get pre warned
Will power comes into it. I stopped smoking, from about 20 plus Hamlet per day to zero, and 4 spoons of sugar in tea to zero. No half measures.
BUT over the last week, housebound, on the settee watching the tv, I have slipped, but this next week, I will get it back.
BUT I miss my sweets and chocolate!:frown2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

You need a lawn to tend Graham..................... Ray.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

raynipper said:


> You need a lawn to tend Graham..................... Ray.


I see> sit back, enjoy the wine:smile2: while the mower does the job:laugh:
Cant fault it:smile2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Grath said:


> Thanks Jeff. I was 13 st 5 lbs and now about 12 st, and I still have my wine every night, sometimes too much:laugh:
> Over the last two weeks, I have been a little ill and my weight has gone up to about 12 st 3lbs, but I hope soon, maybe tomorrow, to start getting it down again. I do weigh myself every day:frown2:


Didn´t loose your cheek when you were ill then Gareth:wink2:
I had to do a restart after our friend had been to stay for a few days, plus the football beer, I also gained a bit :frown2:
Jeff


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Breakfast like a King, lunch like a Queen and supper like a pauper.


They reckon that it takes us 40 days to give up a habit. If you focus on one thing at a time and give it up for forty days then the craving should stop. I have done this with biscuits and chocolate bars etc. Still working on cake and wine. Cake is down to an occasional "treat" and wine is down to just weekends, from every night.


I try to work on the principle that if it isn't in the house then I can't eat it. I hate shopping so I stay away from them as much as I can. Lidl needs careful navigation. Just rush through the first part with your eyes shut!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I was over 17 stone, ackcherly nearer 18 when I started this dumb diet, keep falling off, last weigh in (Always on Friday, first thing before brekie) I'd got into 16 + been there before though.

Breakfast is normally a couple of slices of toast or Brioche with real butter, good for the joints I think.

Lunch, can be a light sandwich or soup etc

Tea, is normally a proper meal.

Supper, we don't always bother, had M&S crumpets last night  

Snacks, quite by accident I found sugar Free biscuits in our local Poundworld (Gullon) so have a couple of those with my now sugarless tea (yuk) have to have sugar in Coffee, maybe once a day max if I feel like it.

Exercise, not so much these days, walking sees my back hurt really bad, unless I can walk fast, then it affects my knees.

I was diagnosed with type 2 a few months ago, and 2 years ago before that, but came out of the zone, I'm hoping to do the same again.

Re meds, I was diagnosed with Asthma about 9 years ago, roughly 2 months ago I stopped using my inhalers, I am still breathless (it's living with Liz wot does it) occasionally but no worse then before, I had a bad Spirometry test (90 year old lungs) so thought why bother, they don't seem to be doing anything for me, but I'm no worse than before, I keep doing deep breathing exercises, when I remember, I also seem to breath from my abdomen, and not my chest for some reason.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Apart from trying to eat less, and certainly less junk food, I am sure exercise is the key. 
For the last two weeks, due to my neck/back injury, I have not been able to do much, but from today, I am getting back to normal.
I usually lie on my back and lift my legs up. Normally about 200 of these, and it does help to get a flat belly. This morning I did 100 as a start! and my weight is 12 st 2lbs. BMI is good as I my height is 6 ft
Though, it does need willpower to do this daily :wink2:
We do have a good evening meal and I do tend to drink a bottle of wine


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Grath said:


> Apart from trying to eat less, and certainly less junk food, I am sure exercise is the key.
> For the last two weeks, due to my neck/back injury, I have not been able to do much, but from today, I am getting back to normal.
> I usually lie on my back and lift my legs up. Normally about 200 of these, and it does help to get a flat belly. This morning I did 100 as a start! and my weight is 12 st 2lbs. BMI is good as I my height is 6 ft
> Though, it does need willpower to do this daily :wink2:
> We do have a good evening meal and I do tend to drink a bottle of wine


I try not to look at the BMI on the scales but around 40 is normal, My name is Kev and I is a fat git


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Graham is right, exercise is very important although for some as Cabby says in his OP its not possible for him.

The only time I seem to be able to lose weight is on long trips. In 2011 and 2012 I lost over 4 stone. All this was lost while away. I think it was 4 months in 2011 and six months away in 2012. We are / were just like spinning tops abroad and always on the move doing things and activities. I go to the gym here and cycle and stuff but I also eat pies and chips etc  there is way too much temptation back home. Our diet is generally better abroad apart from the Leffe and Cheese. 

I am hoping when we finally get off next week up to Scotland that it will just become a full on activity holiday. Cycling in the morning and Kayaking in the afternoon. If it chucks it down all day though ill just sit in the van eating chips and getting pished.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Cabby, I know you said exercise was not an option, but maybe try to think out of the box.
Maybe not running around, or going to the gym, but maybe there something is possible to burn off the sugar or fat.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We noticed all the fat people when we toured the states 1997 to 2004.
We then noticed many more fat people in UK from then on.
Now we are seeing more and more fat people here in France.

Seems the crap US diet is like a creeping paralysis. 

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

raynipper said:


> We noticed all the fat people when we toured the states 1997 to 2004.
> We then noticed many more fat people in UK from then on.
> Now we are seeing more and more fat people here in France.
> 
> ...


I have noticed that there are more fatties in northern France than southern France Ray. Are you feeding them all chips or something?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep Barry, staple diet here is chips with everything.!!!! I love it but at 11st. they can't be the culprit. 

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

raynipper said:


> We noticed all the fat people when we toured the states 1997 to 2004.
> We then noticed many more fat people in UK from then on.
> Now we are seeing more and more fat people here in France.
> 
> ...


Can you move to a thinner area? or get slimmer glasses


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

No glass's now Kev. Cataracts been done and eyes brilliant.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

raynipper said:


> No glass's now Kev. Cataracts been done and eyes brilliant.
> 
> Ray.


I went to Specsavers today to get some driving glasses (still need to be there though) and it made my right eyes problem more apparent, like looking through a grease spot.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

barryd said:


> Graham is right, exercise is very important although for some as Cabby says in his OP its not possible for him.
> 
> The only time I seem to be able to lose weight is on long trips. In 2011 and 2012 I lost over 4 stone. All this was lost while away. I think it was 4 months in 2011 and six months away in 2012. We are / were just like spinning tops abroad and always on the move doing things and activities. I go to the gym here and cycle and stuff but I also eat pies and chips etc  there is way too much temptation back home. Our diet is generally better abroad apart from the Leffe and Cheese.
> 
> I am hoping when we finally get off next week up to Scotland that it will just become a full on activity holiday. Cycling in the morning and Kayaking in the afternoon. If it chucks it down all day though ill just sit in the van eating chips and getting pished.


What you need is sexercise, Will Power and Percy Verance then it works. >
Milly


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

JanHank said:


> What you need is sexercise, Will Power and Percy Verance then it works. >
> Milly


Well I keep telling Mrs D that an average romp burns up 250 calories and as a seasoned Athlete I thought she might think it was better than going down the gym but ive not noticed an increase in my allowance.  I have cancelled our gym membership for three months though. I used the excuse that its summer and we dont need it so you never know.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

barryd said:


> Well I keep telling Mrs D that an average romp burns up 250 calories and as a seasoned Athlete I thought she might think it was better than going down the gym but ive not noticed an increase in my allowance.  I have cancelled our gym membership for three months though. I used the excuse that its summer and we dont need it so you never know.


Perhaps you should have learnt tothe fiddle instead of the guitar


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Had gastric problems a couple of years ago, wasn't able ot eat the amount i usually did, no change in content, just less lost 1 stone over a couple of monthe.
Unfortunately since having the problem rectified it had crept back on, now doing healthy eating, brown rice or wholemeal pasta, always ate wholemeal bread anyway, low fat content and smaller portions, working slowly.
Its the liquids that are less easy to watch, helps that i like to do the driving, don't like having alcohol the night before I drive, well not after 7pm.


----------

